# Directv Hacked Tivo w/ Tivo Desktop



## dthreet (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a hacked Tivo with 6.2, and works great with Photo's and music. is there a hack that allows you to trasfer files. or a Media Key Hack?


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Those actions are referred to as "extraction" and it is a verboten topic on this forum.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

And that part of TivoDesktop will not work with a DTivo.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Tranfer content, yes you can, but it won't use TiVo Desktop, and the details cannot be discussed here.


----------

